# Play store or Gamestop?



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

which should i preorder from?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Whichever you want?


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

ha true. I meant what is the pluses/minuses of each.


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

I pre-ordered from a local gamestop a couple miles from my house in tax-free deleware. I figure it saved $30+ between tax and shipping charges from play store.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I went with the play store. The tax and shipping pays off with the $25 credit to the Play Store really.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I like buying music from the Play Store a lot, and I'm impatient as all hell, so I went with the Play Store.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

think i might go with playstore bc of the 25 buck credit and gamestop's page says 7/31/12 release date. hopefully the playstore ships sooner, now wonder if i really need the 16gb or can i get by with the 8gb?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SCDroid said:


> think i might go with playstore bc of the 25 buck credit and gamestop's page says 7/31/12 release date. hopefully the playstore ships sooner, now wonder if i really need the 16gb or can i get by with the 8gb?


Play Store better ship before that I'm too impatient.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Play Store better ship before that I'm too impatient.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


you go with the 8 or 16? I think i'm leaning towards the 8.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> you go with the 8 or 16? I think i'm leaning towards the 8.


I have been checking daily to see if it has shipped yet (From the Play Store). I hate it when company's make you pre order such amazing looking devices because the wait is always a killer.

SCDroid: For $50 you can't go wrong with the 16 GB. I know most people could probably make 8 work, but why even worry about it.


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gamestop is only offering the 16GB version and as far as the $25 credit it is negated by tax and shipping charges. According to the gamestop employee I talked to they've gotten orders to really try and sell these things and that the date of 7/31 is not concrete, when GS has a concrete date it is listed as ''street date'', they were told to expect it mid july.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

I went with the 16 gb from the playstore. Some free content and the 25 bucks is worth it to me. shipping was 14 and I have to pay tax at gamestop in SC. So that means i got out for 11 bucks cheaper. I sold my Acer A500 today for 200 bucks. So pretty much got the nexus 7 for 50 bucks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

IMHO, I wouldn't give Gamestop my business as their ethics are generally sub par compared to other companies.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I have been checking daily to see if it has shipped yet (From the Play Store). I hate it when company's make you pre order such amazing looking devices because the wait is always a killer.


More than likely, if they're like any other company I've ever purchased something from to be shipped to me, you'll get an email to your gmail account when it ships...there's no need to keep checking.


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

FYI...if you pre-order from gamestop online.. it costs the same as from the play store sans free content...http://owely.com/2Ty7Rn


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

i could walk over to NH and get it tax free and shipping free, but no idea when its going to come to gamestop.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

SCDroid said:


> I went with the 16 gb from the playstore. Some free content and the 25 bucks is worth it to me. shipping was 14 and I have to pay tax at gamestop in SC. So that means i got out for 11 bucks cheaper. I sold my Acer A500 today for 200 bucks. So pretty much got the nexus 7 for 50 bucks.


Fellow South carolinian here. Ordered mine from play store as well.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Play store, I have a feeling they'll ship faster and I'm not the biggest fan of gamestop. That's just my opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Play store, I have a feeling they'll ship faster and I'm not the biggest fan of gamestop. That's just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


^ This. I can't stand how they buy stuff for soooo low then sell it for almost 3-4 times what they paid. I get they have to make money but they screw you big time on trade-ins.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ^ This. I can't stand how they buy stuff for soooo low then sell it for almost 3-4 times what they paid. I get they have to make money but they screw you big time on trade-ins.


Totally agree. They're also a bunch of PC game haters despite giving PR messages they like PC gaming. Annoys me the company that used to own Impulse Game Service (Stardock I believe) allowed Game Stop to buy it from them.


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you use the $25 Play store credit to purchase a cover?
Where can you get a white one? I don't think you can get it from Play nor Gamestop


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

uat said:


> Can you use the $25 Play store credit to purchase a cover?
> Where can you get a white one? I don't think you can get it from Play nor Gamestop


I'd assume so since it's just a $25 credit for the Google Play Store. All I've seen so far is the grey cover and it's no longer available to order.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered from the Play store because it appeared the cost would be pretty much identical unless you choose super slow shipping at GS. Plus it just feels cooler ordering directly from Google


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I ordered from the Play store because it appeared the cost would be pretty much identical unless you choose super slow shipping at GS. Plus it just feels cooler ordering directly from Google


After VzW screwed the GNex launch up and updates it'll be nice having a Google only supported Nexus!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Totally agree. They're also a bunch of PC game haters despite giving PR messages they like PC gaming. Annoys me the company that used to own Impulse Game Service (Stardock I believe) allowed Game Stop to buy it from them.


Can you even still buy boxed PC games? All of mine are from Steam and Amazon (which is just a code for Steam or Orgin).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Can you even still buy boxed PC games? All of mine are from Steam and Amazon (which is just a code for Steam or Orgin).


You can, though most of them I wouldn't (due to unreasonable DRM). Many of those with physical copies now use steam though as their DRM (Skyrim did) and then some are DRM free. Target surprisingly has a large selection of PC games still. I bought this there last year for like $30 (it's also DRM free). Most games I have though are like yours, bought on Steam. Steam sales are hard to pass up and I consider their form of DRM a fair compromise. I also buy some from http://gog.com as well though, such as Witcher 2 and Alan Wake.


----------



## Demiurgic (Aug 13, 2011)

Ad at GameStop said it includes the $25 play store credit plus they gave me an extra 30% trade-in credit with pre-order.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> You can, though most of them I wouldn't (due to unreasonable DRM). Many of those with physical copies now use steam though as their DRM (Skyrim did) and then some are DRM free. Target surprisingly has a large selection of PC games still. I bought this there last year for like $30 (it's also DRM free). Most games I have though are like yours, bought on Steam. Steam sales are hard to pass up and I consider their form of DRM a fair compromise. I also buy some from http://gog.com as well though, such as Witcher 2 and Alan Wake.


I have Fallout 1 from GOG as it was free for a few days. I couldn't play it though....Just not my thing. You're right about those steam sales though. That's actually how I got started with PC gaming and now I have a fairly decent rig. Only one of my real life friends has the hardware to play PC (he has the same build as me actually) so we still have the old trusty 360 around for playing with friends.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a crapload of games on steam, but most I have never played yet, lol. I just wait until most are really cheap and then buy them for later.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't everyone?

Maybe we'll cross paths in the all-consuming world of PC gaming.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I just traded in my iPad 1 16g WiFi for $234 at GameStop. On the website it says anything traded towards the nexus gets an extra 30% value. The flyers in the store says only games but the website says any trade. He had to call the district manager and they had to approve it but I preordered for a nice price. GameStop is pretty good with trade in deals if you wait until they have specials. Maybe I could have squeezed a little extra out of eBay so I could've purchased it in the play store but this saved a ton of hassle.


----------



## NickS VR4 (Jan 7, 2012)

So if Google doesn't make money from this device, how much are they losing in the cut that GameStop gets?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NickS VR4 said:


> So if Google doesn't make money from this device, how much are they losing in the cut that GameStop gets?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I bet Google is closer to breaking even than really losing on every sale. It doesn't matter though because they'll get it all back from the play store and more google searches.


----------



## chefberardi (Jul 7, 2011)

Gamestop had a flyer on the door that their 16 comes with $25 credit and the movie. They also buy icrap and pay 30% premium on trades towards the pre-order. $429 for a 4s.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using swype.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

uat said:


> Can you use the $25 Play store credit to purchase a cover?
> Where can you get a white one? I don't think you can get it from Play nor Gamestop


Great idea! I'm now going to hold off on getting a cover and use my credit instead. I already have plenty of apps and don't see myself renting too many movies.


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

rolandct said:


> Great idea! I'm now going to hold off on getting a cover and use my credit instead. I already have plenty of apps and don't see myself renting too many movies.


According to the fine print, the credit can not be used toward devices or accessories.


----------



## neologic (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know why you wouldn't order through GameStop. You get the same credit for the Play Store, they throw in a few games, and any trade ins are valued an extra 30%. And yes, that's ANY, hardware included. I brought the press release to GameStop with me so I wouldn't have a problem (link here so you can point at the paragraph that says hardware)

After trading in an old 60gb xbox360, ds lite, and a bunch of games, I ended up getting the N7 for $80 even. Sure it might take a bit longer for it to be shipped, I won't be one of the first to get it, but I'll gladly pocket the extra $170 bucks.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

was going to get the 8gb but figured a good 1/4 of it will be reserved for the OS so im going with 16gb. going to grab it from best buy or somewhere.. no sense in paying the $20 to ship it.. as for the $25 play store credit, ill never use it. get my apps somewhere, "else"

for those who pre ordered it from gamestop and did a trade in, i assume u did it in the store...

wondering if i walk in with a shit ton of old games how much i'd get taken off the price of the tablet.


----------



## neologic (Jul 4, 2012)

dansan said:


> was going to get the 8gb but figured a good 1/4 of it will be reserved for the OS so im going with 16gb. going to grab it from best buy or somewhere.. no sense in paying the $20 to ship it.. as for the $25 play store credit, ill never use it. get my apps somewhere, "else"
> 
> for those who pre ordered it from gamestop and did a trade in, i assume u did it in the store...
> 
> *wondering if i walk in with a shit ton of old games how much i'd get taken off the price of the tablet.*


you'll never know until you go. I was expecting a decent return for the items i brought in, wasn't expecting that much. Hell, the only difference between Play Store and GameStop is probably the day you receive it. Get it quicker with Play Store, but is it worth paying the premium if you can trade in a whole bunch of games/hardware you don't use? Do you still need to hang onto that copy of madden 09? Even if you get a few bucks for it, you're still paying less.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

neologic said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't order through GameStop. You get the same credit for the Play Store, they throw in a few games, and any trade ins are valued an extra 30%. And yes, that's ANY, hardware included. I brought the press release to GameStop with me so I wouldn't have a problem (link here so you can point at the paragraph that says hardware)
> 
> After trading in an old 60gb xbox360, ds lite, and a bunch of games, I ended up getting the N7 for $80 even. Sure it might take a bit longer for it to be shipped, I won't be one of the first to get it, but I'll gladly pocket the extra $170 bucks.


Because I'd rather buy from Google than from Gamestop? I don't even hate gamestop like a lot of people do.

And you're not pocketing $170, you spent $80 and probably traded $200+ of hardware and games.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Because I'd rather buy from Google than from Gamestop? I don't even hate gamestop like a lot of people do.
> 
> And you're not pocketing $170, you spent $80 and probably traded $200+ of hardware and games.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

^this...I'd much rather Google get my money.


----------



## atroxi (Jul 1, 2012)

neologic said:


> you'll never know until you go. I was expecting a decent return for the items i brought in, wasn't expecting that much. Hell, the only difference between Play Store and GameStop is probably the day you receive it. Get it quicker with Play Store, but is it worth paying the premium if you can trade in a whole bunch of games/hardware you don't use? Do you still need to hang onto that copy of madden 09? Even if you get a few bucks for it, you're still paying less.


With one 2nd gen iPod Touch, one iPhone 3GS, a DS Lite and a stack of different games - that paid for the N7 plus about $25 extra credit.

Yes, I know it's GameStop and all that comes with it - but I'd rather that my old worn out hardware go towards something useful.


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

It appears as tho the question posed by the title of this thread has been answered as GS preorders are being picked up and Google has yet to ship at last I heard.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

neilrl79 said:


> It appears as tho the question posed by the title of this thread has been answered as GS preorders are being picked up and Google has yet to ship at last I heard.


I was just thinking that also.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Got mine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I picked mine up around 11:30 this morning, never got a call or text but I was already planning on going to pay off my preorder when I Started seeing posts about people getting calls and texts to come pick up over on xda.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

For those who bought theirs... how did u get the play store credit? It in some sort of gift card form or what?


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

dansan said:


> For those who bought theirs... how did u get the play store credit? It in some sort of gift card form or what?


Transformers was preinstalled but not downloaded(you can watch over WiFi if you prefer) and after activating I got an email saying welcome to nexus 7 and the $25 was credited to my Google account so now if I buy something it uses the credit instead of my cc on file.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Transformers was preinstalled but not downloaded(you can watch over WiFi if you prefer) and after activating I got an email saying welcome to nexus 7 and the $25 was credited to my Google account so now if I buy something it uses the credit instead of my cc on file.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


cool thanks a lot.

i actually went down about 2 hours ago and pre ordered it from gamestop. traded in a bunch of games, got about 40 bucks but then bought a $1 game to get the 30% trade in bonus. got about 50 bucks when it was said and done. paying $200 for the 16gb works for me 

they told me there are 10 games that will be preinstalled or come free, he couldnt really tell me but he had no idea about the play store credit. i laughed and told him it was getting unlocked and wiped the second i get home so it dont matter.


----------

